# New Rescue Group in Algonquin, IL



## lilbitsmom (May 7, 2009)

On petfinder I've run across a rescue that we've not heard of and just wondered if any of you out there know of them.

I have a volunteer who was browsing and is interested in some of their bunnies and wondering. 

Any information is helpful! Thanks bunches!


----------



## tonyshuman (May 7, 2009)

I am pretty sure the No Splitting Hares person is an RO member...


----------



## tonyshuman (May 7, 2009)

Looked everywhere I could think of, couldn't find 'em.


----------



## tonyshuman (May 7, 2009)

gbread is the name


----------



## lilbitsmom (May 8, 2009)

Thanks! I appreciate your time looking for me!

Laura


----------



## gbread (May 13, 2009)

Hello, I am the owner of No Splitting Hares Rabbit Rescue in Algonquin, IL 60102
did you have a question ? my name is Lisa the owner


----------



## lilbitsmom (May 13, 2009)

Hi Lisa,


We had one of volunteers ask us if we knew of your rescue and I couldn't answer her, so I was just using this online network to see if anyone had personal experience with your rescue.

I will forward her to you and tell her you are on RO! Thanks!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Lisa! I'm not all that far from you! Nice to have you here.

Just wondering...do you ever get Rexes? Huh? What? Did I just ask that? What?:biggrin2:


----------

